# What excuse do you use when pax ask you out?



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Lately I just say I'm married. I used to be honest and say that I'm not looking but that usually backfires so now I just say I'm married. If they persist I have a fake name ready and will say "I don't think ____ will be too pleased with this."

This one pax from Ireland was so drunk and kept asking me if I was telling the truth and that it's okay to mess around outside of a marriage. I was like, "I'm loyal and pretty sure I'm married. We've been together for 5 years." Then he repeatedly asked me if I had a marker so he could draw a penis on his friend's forehead who was in a deep sleep beside him...

One time another pax just outright said, "No, we're dating!!" after I politely declined him asking me out. Intimidating yet hilarious response.

Good thing I have a dashcam.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Oh shattapayoface! You keep implying that you’re some kind of hottie yet haven’t passed any of my verification procedures...


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Picked up two ladies at a party and dropped them off at the Biltmore where they were staying for the weekend. They insisted on having me join them but looked like they witnessed the singing of the Magna Carta and Columbus landing in Espanola.

If I were to cheat on my wife it would have to be with someone who looks better than her. That's not possible in my eyes.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

The food I delivered never asked me out once.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I tell them I'm not gay.....


----------



## CanadianbaconSF (Mar 25, 2019)

Married is good. Or say you only do Uber for work and dont want to fix in other things like dating.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Clarity said:


> Lately I just say I'm married. I used to be honest and say that I'm not looking but that usually backfires so now I just say I'm married. If they persist I have a fake name ready and will say "I don't think ____ will be too pleased with this."
> 
> This one pax from Ireland was so drunk and kept asking me if I was telling the truth and that it's okay to mess around outside of a marriage. I was like, "I'm loyal and pretty sure I'm married. We've been together for 5 years." Then he repeatedly asked me if I had a marker so he could draw a penis on his friend's forehead who was in a deep sleep beside him...
> 
> ...


As a guy most women just happy your not a crazy raper or something.

When I do get asked out it's not a biggie to give number, girls aren't as pushy as guys imo.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I"m probably just not that good looking or charismatic. I've never been hit on by a pax. Not that I would want to, though. Been married for almost thirty years now. Guess I'm lucky that there is ONE woman willing to put up with me


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I wouldn't need an excuse. If a pax asked me out, I reroute them to the nearest mental facility.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Maybe if I were younger and didn't drive a minivan...alas, I'll never know the excitement of being asked out. :frown:

I do however get the occasional invite to smoke pot and drink some beers but I don't do those things either.

Apparently I've got a cool mom or favorite crazy aunt vibe going for me.

*sigh*
I'm boring as Hell.



Clarity said:


> Then he repeatedly asked me if I had a marker so he could draw a penis on his friend's forehead who was in a deep sleep beside him...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Clarity said:


> Lately I just say I'm married. I used to be honest and say that I'm not looking but that usually backfires so now I just say I'm married. If they persist I have a fake name ready and will say "I don't think ____ will be too pleased with this."
> 
> This one pax from Ireland was so drunk and kept asking me if I was telling the truth and that it's okay to mess around outside of a marriage. I was like, "I'm loyal and pretty sure I'm married. We've been together for 5 years." Then he repeatedly asked me if I had a marker so he could draw a penis on his friend's forehead who was in a deep sleep beside him...
> 
> ...


Tell them your husband is very jealous, and reviews all your dash cam video. Tell them he has a habit of tracking down the guys who hit on you. Tell them he is a Marine. Tell them he always carries a gun.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Tell them your husband is very jealous, and reviews all your dash cam video. Tell them he has a habit of tracking down the guys who hit on you. Tell them he is a Marine. Tell them he always carries a gun.


Tell those hitting on you that you have HIV, they'll never bother you again.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

You just miss a good customer service opportunity of providing them free water to help quench their thirst!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Actually, I think you should keep a notepad. Title it, "PAX asked me out" then ask the PAX to sign their name in it. Then, sell your story to a news station.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I was asked out and I said no thanks. They tazed me and placed the Handcuffs on anyway.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Clarity said:


> Lately I just say I'm married. I used to be honest and say that I'm not looking but that usually backfires so now I just say I'm married. If they persist I have a fake name ready and will say "I don't think ____ will be too pleased with this."
> 
> This one pax from Ireland was so drunk and kept asking me if I was telling the truth and that it's okay to mess around outside of a marriage. I was like, "I'm loyal and pretty sure I'm married. We've been together for 5 years." Then he repeatedly asked me if I had a marker so he could draw a penis on his friend's forehead who was in a deep sleep beside him...
> 
> ...


Easy you just say you bat for the other team and have no interest in men.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

People. You don't need to lie. "Thanks, I'm flattered, but no" is simple, direct, and most of all, kind. If someone persists after this, it becomes harassment.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> People. You don't need to lie. "Thanks, I'm flattered, but no" is simple, direct, and most of all, kind. If someone persists after this, it becomes harassment.


Sometimes a lie is much more effective at nipping some unwanted advances in the bud, especially with drunks.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If she’s hot I just need to know when and where.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

A girl bragging about being hit on is like a guy bragging about peeing in the woods.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> If she's hot I just need to know when and where.


She'll be at the drug rehab center on 33rd and Third waiting for you to pick her up, she's very generous, she'll give you a tip that you'll never lose. ?


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Illini said:


> I wouldn't need an excuse. If a pax asked me out, I reroute them to the nearest mental facility.


Best comment on the internet today!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> Easy you just say you bat for the other team and have no interest in men.


Not likely to work. That just makes you a challenge to guys who want to "turn" you.

Say:
"I'm in a long term committed relationship."

What I wouldn't say is "We have a committed open relationship," even though that's in fact true.

Unless the passenger was particularly attractive. Then I'd say "Let's trade numbers and if we both still think it's a good idea tomorrow, we can talk."

Since I mostly work days, it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Clarity said:


> Lately I just say I'm married. I used to be honest and say that I'm not looking but that usually backfires so now I just say I'm married. If they persist I have a fake name ready and will say "I don't think ____ will be too pleased with this."
> 
> This one pax from Ireland was so drunk and kept asking me if I was telling the truth and that it's okay to mess around outside of a marriage. I was like, "I'm loyal and pretty sure I'm married. We've been together for 5 years." Then he repeatedly asked me if I had a marker so he could draw a penis on his friend's forehead who was in a deep sleep beside him...
> 
> ...


Just tell them you drive uber... then show total amount earned up to that point.. All advances from the pax will stop immediately... pax will turn attention towards the panhandlers


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

If they are a girl I'm guy if they are a guy I'm straight. Simple.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I just tell them they want i am a uber driver and that they shouldnt want anything to do with me. If they press on i tell them I am a narcissistic sociopath and it literally ends any conversation immediately. Works great in bars too


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

I tell them I'm a mother of two snot-nosed brats. That usually shuts it down.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Just give them the number to the local sex Anonymous hotline.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

U/L guy said:


> Tell those hitting on you that you have HIV, they'll never bother you again.


Isnt that from Ferris Bueller? "I have my father's gun and a scorching case of herpes"


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Just give them the number to the local sex Anonymous hotline.


Username checks out.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Clarity said:


> Lately I just say I'm married. I used to be honest and say that I'm not looking but that usually backfires so now I just say I'm married. If they persist I have a fake name ready and will say "I don't think ____ will be too pleased with this."
> 
> This one pax from Ireland was so drunk and kept asking me if I was telling the truth and that it's okay to mess around outside of a marriage. I was like, "I'm loyal and pretty sure I'm married. We've been together for 5 years." Then he repeatedly asked me if I had a marker so he could draw a penis on his friend's forehead who was in a deep sleep beside him...
> 
> ...


"I'm not gay"


----------



## Senzo (Sep 26, 2018)

I picked up two hot chics on St Patricks day and banged both of them. Oh well, I guess I fail.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

My previous lover is currently motionless in the trunk so clearly my calendar is full.
Are you free next week?
Works every time...


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Oh yes, it is such a huge problem. These super models that I pick up at 3am are constantly throwing themselves at me. By sunrise my front seat is overflowing with underwear that they have thrown at me. But I just remind them that such interactions between driver and passenger are strictly forbidden by the Uber Terms of Service.

https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/us-can-en/


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Username checks out.


Username checks out.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I tell them I'm not gay.....


That's funny, I state it in the positive, "thank you but I'm straight. "


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I've been driving all day and my balls are really, really nasty.

But that could backfire.



amazinghl said:


> The food I delivered never asked me out once.


I heard about the apple pie ? ? ...


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Almost every pax who hit on me or asked me out was drunk. That's gotta say something about my looks.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Antvirus said:


> My previous lover is currently motionless in the trunk so clearly my calendar is full.
> Are you free next week?
> Works every time...


, excuse me, does this smell like chloroform?


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Almost every pax who hit on me or asked me out was drunk. That's gotta say something about my looks.


OR

it say's you are so handsome they only get the courage/think they are in with a chance is when alcohol tells them so!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

JamesBond008 said:


> OR
> 
> it say's you are so handsome they only get the courage/think they are in with a chance is when alcohol tells them so!


Very smooth, agent 008. Very smooth indeed.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I've had more than a few try to encourage me to pull over and climb in the back seat with them, but I simply remind them that my services as a Rideshare driver does not extend to those of a sexual nature, and if they really are looking to get some, I can drop them off at the local Hooker Highway. 

See you gotta reconize that most pax aren't looking for their next soul mate in their local Uber driver, they are looking for a hook up because they struck out at the club tonight.........again!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm an old gay dude and don't get hit on.

There have been a few I wish had hit on me.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Clarity said:


> Lately I just say I'm married. I used to be honest and say that I'm not looking but that usually backfires so now I just say I'm married. If they persist I have a fake name ready and will say "I don't think ____ will be too pleased with this."
> 
> This one pax from Ireland was so drunk and kept asking me if I was telling the truth and that it's okay to mess around outside of a marriage. I was like, "I'm loyal and pretty sure I'm married. We've been together for 5 years." Then he repeatedly asked me if I had a marker so he could draw a penis on his friend's forehead who was in a deep sleep beside him...
> 
> ...


It must be really bad to be so good looking!!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> I"m probably just not that good looking or charismatic. I've never been hit on by a pax. Not that I would want to, though. Been married for almost thirty years now. Guess I'm lucky that there is ONE woman willing to put up with me :smiles:





MHR said:


> Maybe if I were younger and didn't drive a minivan...alas, I'll never know the excitement of being asked out. :frown:
> 
> I do however get the occasional invite to smoke pot and drink some beers but I don't do those things either.
> 
> ...


 maybe that guy was hitting on her as a diversion because he wanted his sleeping buddy's penis INSIDE him....


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I've been asked to hang out a few times, usually by drunk middled aged women (I'm almost middle aged myself but look younger), and I'd say often the intent just seemed to be companionship instead of sexual. I just tell them the truth: "the reason my wife is OK with me driving, instead of spending time with her and the kids, is so I can make money.". Haven't had anyone offer to pay me to hang out with them yet....and I think if I received that kind of offer I'd decline because that's a bit creepy.

There have been times when I have driven a very friendly / interesting / good looking pax in the morning etc. and kind of wondered about just stopping somewhere for coffee for 20 minutes or something, mostly to continue a fun conversation, then be on our way. Like one time I dropped a chick off at a coffee shop on a Sunday morning and the ride ended in the middle of a somewhat interesting conversation about drivers tailoring music to the pax before pickup.

I've also wondered about the possibility of making a friend while driving Rideshare...I had a dream about that once. I also remember reading a post on here about someone befriending a recent immigrant to the States who was looking for a friend.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Clarity said:


> Lately I just say I'm married. I used to be honest and say that I'm not looking but that usually backfires so now I just say I'm married. If they persist I have a fake name ready and will say "I don't think ____ will be too pleased with this."
> 
> This one pax from Ireland was so drunk and kept asking me if I was telling the truth and that it's okay to mess around outside of a marriage. I was like, "I'm loyal and pretty sure I'm married. We've been together for 5 years." Then he repeatedly asked me if I had a marker so he could draw a penis on his friend's forehead who was in a deep sleep beside him...
> 
> ...


HIV - 14 pill cocktail twice a day.
Raging herpes flare-up - spores have popped this morning and are oozing.
Chlamydia - just found out this morning, pissing razor blades.

Any of the above should do the trick.



MadTownUberD said:


> I've been asked to hang out a few times, usually by drunk middled aged women (I'm almost middle aged myself but look younger), and I'd say often the intent just seemed to be companionship instead of sexual. I just tell them the truth: "the reason my wife is OK with me driving, instead of spending time with her and the kids, is so I can make money.". Haven't had anyone offer to pay me to hang out with them yet....and I think if I received that kind of offer I'd decline because that's a bot creepy.
> 
> There have been times when I have driven a very friendly / interesting / good looking pax in the morning etc. and kind of wondered about just stopping somewhere for coffee for 20 minutes or something, mostly to continue a fun conversation, then be on our way. Like one time I dropped a chick off at a coffee shop on a Sunday morning and the ride ended in the middle of a somewhat interesting conversation about drivers tailoring music to the pax before pickup.
> 
> I've also wondered about the possibility of making a friend while driving Rideshare...I had a dream about that once. I also remember reading a post on here about someone befriending a recent immigrant to the States who was looking for a friend.


Send the GPS coordinates to @Who is John Galt? - he'll take care of the needs of the middle aged women.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Yulli Yung said:


> It must be really bad to be so good looking!!


You have no idea. LOL


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

“I’m not gay bro.”

“Id rather get paid in cash than “services”

No, I don’t need my “horn polished”


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

BuckleUp said:


> HIV - 14 pill cocktail twice a day.
> Raging herpes flare-up - spores have popped this morning and are oozing.
> Chlamydia - just found out this morning, pissing razor blades.
> 
> ...


Who is John Galt excels in that department. I kind of like how his suggestive posts reflect almost a childlike inquisitiveness or intrigue about the opposite sex in the context of driving Uber. It's cute


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I tell them Jesus is the only partner I need.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

Clarity said:


> Lately I just say I'm married. I used to be honest and say that I'm not looking but that usually backfires so now I just say I'm married. If they persist I have a fake name ready and will say "I don't think ____ will be too pleased with this."
> 
> This one pax from Ireland was so drunk and kept asking me if I was telling the truth and that it's okay to mess around outside of a marriage. I was like, "I'm loyal and pretty sure I'm married. We've been together for 5 years." Then he repeatedly asked me if I had a marker so he could draw a penis on his friend's forehead who was in a deep sleep beside him...
> 
> ...


trans gender and u have both thinksssssss.ssss


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Clarity said:


> Lately I just say I'm married. I used to be honest and say that I'm not looking but that usually backfires so now I just say I'm married. If they persist I have a fake name ready and will say "I don't think ____ will be too pleased with this."
> 
> This one pax from Ireland was so drunk and kept asking me if I was telling the truth and that it's okay to mess around outside of a marriage. I was like, "I'm loyal and pretty sure I'm married. We've been together for 5 years." Then he repeatedly asked me if I had a marker so he could draw a penis on his friend's forehead who was in a deep sleep beside him...
> 
> ...


--------------------------
Drunks are easy to distract. Just stop talking to him and stop answering his questions. In the silence he will either fall asleep or forget what he was talking about. Too bad you did not have a marker. A semi-permanent mark on his friends forehead would have been worth at least one photo.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

MHR said:


> alas, I'll never know the excitement of being asked out. :frown:
> 
> I do however get the occasional invite to smoke pot and drink some beers but I don't do those things either.


Uumm, That's hitting on you. What do you think happens when the buzz kicks in and the cannabis hits the bloodstream?:wink:

Can I ask...Did they also ask you to partake in watching some movies too?

Netfix perhaps?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

*What excuse do you use when pax ask you out?*

I tell them that my wife is a very good shot.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I can drop them off at the local Hooker Highway.


I actually offered to drop him off at a strip club but he made it clear he was more interested in me. By the end of the ride he was asking his friend if they should hire some escorts.



KK2929 said:


> Drunks are easy to distract.


That's true. I noticed he was jumping from one topic to another. By the end of the ride he seemed more interested in drawing a penis than hooking up with me. I was relieved.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I had an older gay guy hit on me, wanted to be my sugar daddy... like hitting on me hard. I told him I was married and have a girlfriend several times. I also had 2 college girls hit on me but they were with friends, so no numbers weren't exchanged. Drive nights, college town... you'll be surprised, when and if it happens, lol.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Clarity said:


> I actually offered to drop him off at a strip club but he made it clear he was more interested in me. By the end of the ride he was asking his friend if they should hire some escorts.


Boricua? Sometimes these pax get it their head that Uber/Lyft is supposed to supply them with King status customer service. Some think that us Ants have nothing going on in our lives and they are a "Come up" for us, regardless of how fugly they are, they think because they got a "real" job and a little cash, that suddenly makes them look good to us....and Some, think adding a little spice to the ride, is just another amenity that U/L is supposed to supply for them. They are entitled for a reason.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ColumbusRides said:


> I told him I was married and have a girlfriend several times.


Since you were adamant with your lack of fidelity I'm sure he was just checking to see if you didn't want to try your hand at switch hitting. Don't forget that this is World LBGTQ month.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Since you were adamant with your lack of fidelity I'm sure he was just checking to see if you didn't want to try your hand at switch hitting. Don't forget that this is World LBGTQ month.


I am usually not that open but with him I was, great connection. His partner just passed after like 25 years and we were talking about happiness. He was depressed and going to a much younger bar to hopefully try to pick someone up, very sad case. Such a nice guy.

There is a huge Pride fest this weekend (over 500k people) will be in Columbus, I'm gonna miss it. I'll be out of town. I really want to do the event, people are people.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I have a vibe. 
When I put out the right vibe, nobody will hit on me.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ColumbusRides said:


> I am usually not that open but with him I was, great connection. His partner just passed after like 25 years and we were talking about happiness. He was depressed and going to a much younger bar to hopefully try to pick someone up, very sad case. Such a nice guy.
> 
> There is a huge Pride fest this weekend (over 500k people) will be in Columbus, I'm gonna miss it. I'll be out of town. I really want to do the event, people are people.


There was a story about a shuffle that involved 4 guys covered in glitter wearing thongs last year. Too bad your going to miss it LOL


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> There was a story about a shuffle that involved 4 guys covered in glitter wearing thongs last year. Too bad your going to miss it LOL


Yeah, I have a funeral I need to attend ugh. I heard the money Pride weekend is really good.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm old so I don't have that problem


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I say, "It's busy tonight, I've got to make the $$ when the going is good." I try to duck and weave when a phone number is asked for. Usually, "I just don't give that out, it is for my kids to call me in emergencies, not for regular use."

(I've been asked in to the bar for a drink, stoners inviting me to get high with them, i had a couple that i'm 90% sure asked me into their house for a threesome without actually coming out and saying it. A lot of gay men have hit on me, which I'm cool with, becuase there is a real sense of humour at play there, and doesn't seem to have as much booze involved.) Thus far, married 20 years and happy. Cheating isn't worth throwing that away for, it's too much damn work keeping that kind of secret, and really, I'm pretty lazy.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

For the record I don't see being asked out as as a "problem"



ZenUber said:


> I have a vibe.
> When I put out the right vibe, nobody will hit on me.


I'm curious what this vibe entails.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I have a vibe.
> When I put out the right vibe, nobody will hit on me.





Clarity said:


> I'm curious what this vibe entails.


this?:


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Clarity said:


> For the record I don't see being asked out as as a "problem"
> I'm curious what this vibe entails.


Honey there probably isn't a vibe you could give 
out that's going to stop em from hitting on you.... 
you are young,cute and possess a vagina. 
Be happy and flattered, my wife doesn't even wanna do me LOL!!!!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Be happy and flattered, my wife doesn't even wanna do me LOL!!!!


It' might be your choice of DEADWOOD avatars...


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I have a vibe.
> When I put out the right vibe, nobody will hit on me.


How big is it? Maybe they're just intimidated.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> It' might be your choice of DEADWOOD avatars... :smiles:


She is jealous of time spent on uber people. LOL
I liked this guy he was a sneaky little weasle just trying to get by just like us
I can just see him inching away anticipating an awesome pool shuffle
Ps I had considered WU also..


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> Easy you just say you bat for the other team and have no interest in men.


That may make it worse..... ??


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Clarity said:


> Lately I just say I'm married. I used to be honest and say that I'm not looking but that usually backfires so now I just say I'm married. If they persist I have a fake name ready and will say "I don't think ____ will be too pleased with this."
> 
> This one pax from Ireland was so drunk and kept asking me if I was telling the truth and that it's okay to mess around outside of a marriage. I was like, "I'm loyal and pretty sure I'm married. We've been together for 5 years." Then he repeatedly asked me if I had a marker so he could draw a penis on his friend's forehead who was in a deep sleep beside him...
> 
> ...


I fart. It impresses so much they pass out and then a fast turn and out they roll.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Ps I had considered WU also..


SWINGIIN!


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Clarity said:


> Lately I just say I'm married. I used to be honest and say that I'm not looking but that usually backfires so now I just say I'm married. If they persist I have a fake name ready and will say "I don't think ____ will be too pleased with this."
> 
> This one pax from Ireland was so drunk and kept asking me if I was telling the truth and that it's okay to mess around outside of a marriage. I was like, "I'm loyal and pretty sure I'm married. We've been together for 5 years." Then he repeatedly asked me if I had a marker so he could draw a penis on his friend's forehead who was in a deep sleep beside him...
> 
> ...





welikecamping said:


> People. You don't need to lie. "Thanks, I'm flattered, but no" is simple, direct, and most of all, kind. If someone persists after this, it becomes harassment.


Why have a confrontation and insult someone.? Married is better.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I don't convey any threat of violence. And I dress a little more preppy than that. I exchange pleasantries, but in a little bit of a robotic sort of way. If someone acts like they think I'm nice, I let out a little faux pax, to set the record straight. I'm somewhat detached and aloof. And the all important quality, I'm on the edge of being irritated. I'm not fun. I'm kind of a dick. Just imagine all the people who have rubbed you the wrong way. It's an art and a science. Teenaged girls are good at this.

Many people flirt without realizing it. You have to be able to catch yourself flirting, and stop.



BlueNOX said:


> I fart. It impresses so much they pass out and then a fast turn and out they roll.


My best friend growing up used to do that! A girl would call him up and he would fart into the phone.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Hell they can be hitting on me and I just don't know it, mainly because i don't care. Other than one lady asking me multiple times to come in and have a drink with her I really have not been hit on. Old and fat has it's benefits.


----------



## vamp!re (Feb 11, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> Tell those hitting on you that you have HIV, they'll never bother you again.


Do you think a wasted desperate paxhole would care.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Delusions of grandeur. Snap back to reality. People who go on the internet and boast about how much they are wanted always means it's quite the opposite lol.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I don't convey any threat of violence. And I dress a little more preppy than that. I exchange pleasantries, but in a little bit of a robotic sort of way. If someone acts like they think I'm nice, I let out a little faux pax, to set the record straight. I'm somewhat detached and aloof. And the all important quality, I'm on the edge of being irritated. I'm not fun. I'm kind of a dick. Just imagine all the people who have rubbed you the wrong way. It's an art and a science. Teenaged girls are good at this.
> 
> Many people flirt without realizing it. You have to be able to catch yourself flirting, and stop.
> 
> ...


No they don't. That's so silly.. people are friendly . Don't perceive it as flirting. People should be friendly and just how they are. This is an awful way to see the world


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

Clarity said:


> Lately I just say I'm married. I used to be honest and say that I'm not looking but that usually backfires so now I just say I'm married. If they persist I have a fake name ready and will say "I don't think ____ will be too pleased with this."
> 
> This one pax from Ireland was so drunk and kept asking me if I was telling the truth and that it's okay to mess around outside of a marriage. I was like, "I'm loyal and pretty sure I'm married. We've been together for 5 years." Then he repeatedly asked me if I had a marker so he could draw a penis on his friend's forehead who was in a deep sleep beside him...
> 
> ...


I usually say I'm 50 because I still lokk like I am in my mid 30's :O


----------



## Ozanjavci (Feb 4, 2019)

Clarity said:


> Lately I just say I'm married. I used to be honest and say that I'm not looking but that usually backfires so now I just say I'm married. If they persist I have a fake name ready and will say "I don't think ____ will be too pleased with this."
> 
> This one pax from Ireland was so drunk and kept asking me if I was telling the truth and that it's okay to mess around outside of a marriage. I was like, "I'm loyal and pretty sure I'm married. We've been together for 5 years." Then he repeatedly asked me if I had a marker so he could draw a penis on his friend's forehead who was in a deep sleep beside him...
> 
> ...


You are crazy to give drunk people ride.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> No they don't. That's so silly.. people are friendly . Don't perceive it as flirting. People should be friendly and just how they are. This is an awful way to see the world


So - are you attracted to me?

I'm not saying all friendly people are flirting. I'm saying some people are not self aware, and they flirt without realizing it. And some people wear rose colored glasses because Ignorance is bliss.

Can I have your phone number? Lol


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

I tell them that I meet people in other scenarios and consider rideshare a strict no fly zone.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

I could tell about 3 times in my 2.5 years that some ladies were definitely interested. Maybe if I were single, for sure. But if I cheated on my wife, I could never forgive myself. She has never done me wrong and I do love her. There are many beautiful, fun, smart women out there who would be a great match to me, but I don't want to mess up my marriage, and my kid's lives. Just not worth it for any fling, even if I could hide it. I'm kinda surprised that so many guys seem to think fooling around is ok, if you don't get caught. I mean, did you want to be married or not? Have a conscience, do the right thing.


----------



## Stephen Uno (Jan 17, 2018)

Ask for tips?



Clarity said:


> Lately I just say I'm married. I used to be honest and say that I'm not looking but that usually backfires so now I just say I'm married. If they persist I have a fake name ready and will say "I don't think ____ will be too pleased with this."
> 
> This one pax from Ireland was so drunk and kept asking me if I was telling the truth and that it's okay to mess around outside of a marriage. I was like, "I'm loyal and pretty sure I'm married. We've been together for 5 years." Then he repeatedly asked me if I had a marker so he could draw a penis on his friend's forehead who was in a deep sleep beside him...
> 
> ...


Sounds like you enjoying the flirtation ?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Clarity said:


> Lately I just say I'm married. I used to be honest and say that I'm not looking but that usually backfires so now I just say I'm married. If they persist I have a fake name ready and will say "I don't think ____ will be too pleased with this."
> 
> This one pax from Ireland was so drunk and kept asking me if I was telling the truth and that it's okay to mess around outside of a marriage. I was like, "I'm loyal and pretty sure I'm married. We've been together for 5 years." Then he repeatedly asked me if I had a marker so he could draw a penis on his friend's forehead who was in a deep sleep beside him...
> 
> ...


If you're a male driver this happens once every 1000 rides

If you're a female driver this happens 999 times every 1000 rides


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

*What excuse do you use when pax ask you out? *

"My husband is a retired Marine Colonel... are you ready to fight for me?"


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> If you're a female driver this happens 999 times every 1000 rides


True. A donut is a donut....


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

I usually reach over and start to push some buttons on my phone and say, "I'll call my husband and see if it's okay. What's your last name, again?" Seriously, I don't have that issue anymore at my age.



U/L guy said:


> Sometimes a lie is much more effective at nipping some unwanted advances in the bud, especially with drunks.


I like that response. Why? Because if the pax thinks this is acceptable behavior he's going to keep it up with every female driver. I think saying, "This is a job not a dating service" is another good response.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> If you're a male driver this happens once every 1000 rides
> 
> If you're a female driver this happens 999 times every 1000 rides


That is LITERALLY true! When I think back to how many times it has happened or I suspect it was happening, it was about 1 out of a 1000 rides. Strange you said that.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Irresponsible uber driver syndrome


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

OldBay said:


> A girl bragging about being hit on is like a guy bragging about peeing in the woods.


Thats true. But when someone asks how we deal with finding a place to pee while working, most people don't assume they're bragging, cuz they're just discussing dealing with a mundane dilemma. That mundanity, being what makes the bragging ridiculous, & why it's ridiculous to assume they're bragging.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Clarity said:


> Lately I just say I'm married. I used to be honest and say that I'm not looking but that usually backfires so now I just say I'm married. If they persist I have a fake name ready and will say "I don't think ____ will be too pleased with this."
> 
> This one pax from Ireland was so drunk and kept asking me if I was telling the truth and that it's okay to mess around outside of a marriage. I was like, "I'm loyal and pretty sure I'm married. We've been together for 5 years." Then he repeatedly asked me if I had a marker so he could draw a penis on his friend's forehead who was in a deep sleep beside him...
> 
> ...


I usually tell them, sorry you dont look like you could handle marathon sex..


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Clarity said:


> Lately I just say I'm married. I used to be honest and say that I'm not looking but that usually backfires so now I just say I'm married. If they persist I have a fake name ready and will say "I don't think ____ will be too pleased with this."
> 
> This one pax from Ireland was so drunk and kept asking me if I was telling the truth and that it's okay to mess around outside of a marriage. I was like, "I'm loyal and pretty sure I'm married. We've been together for 5 years." Then he repeatedly asked me if I had a marker so he could draw a penis on his friend's forehead who was in a deep sleep beside him...
> 
> ...


Tell them you have a non-communicable disease for which there are no vaccines to prevent it, but are not at liberty to say which one due to national security reasons.

All kidding aside, If I were a woman I suppose I would work the day shift. I'm assuming this happens to you a lot more at night? I prefer the day shift anyway, less crazies about.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

treesweets dancer said:


> Thats true. But when someone asks how we deal with finding a place to pee while working, most people don't assume they're bragging, cuz they're just discussing dealing with a mundane dilemma. That mundanity, being what makes the bragging ridiculous, & why it's ridiculous to assume they're bragging.


It's more like asking HOW to pee.

This is part of life skills 101 for any woman over 18.

This is why I interpreted it as attention seeking, not looking for a solution to an actual problem.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

OldBay said:


> This is part of life skills 101 for any woman over 18.


Yes.



OldBay said:


> This is why I interpreted it as attention seeking, not looking for a solution to an actual problem.


No.

There's always room for learning better ways to handle it. Especially if she's a new driver, and thus dealing with new types of situations.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> If she's hot I just need to know when and where.


Yeah, what if she is hot and I am single driving a cool Select car ? What to do ? Should I say: " Sorry, I am very professional" ?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> Yeah, what if she is hot and I am single driving a cool Select car ? What to do ? Should I say: " Sorry, I am very professional" ?


I go with my gut. So far so good.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

ColumbusRides said:


> I had an older gay guy hit on me, wanted to be my sugar daddy... like hitting on me hard. I told him I was married and have a girlfriend several times. I also had 2 college girls hit on me but they were with friends, so no numbers weren't exchanged. Drive nights, college town... you'll be surprised, when and if it happens, lol.


I don't get the part why they were with friends and no numbers were exchanged. Can't you write down your number and give to them?



1.5xorbust said:


> I go with my gut. So far so good.


What exactly did you do in cases like that ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

If they persist and keep bothering you, just tell them you’d be available after your sex change operation next week. ?


----------



## JonyL (Jun 7, 2019)

I would never have that problem, but if I did.... I feel like I'd just tell the truth. I'd say something along the lines of "that's really nice, but I feel uncomfortable being a driver and idk what the rules about this is but thank you!" unless they're super chill, then I might say if you don't feel strange about it here's my fb or ig


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

If your attractive woman may be best not to drive for U/L at all.

Sooner or later you run into some pax who won't take no for an answer, if you catch my drift.


----------



## simbaa (May 23, 2019)

Depends how cute she is. I've been known to make it with several very attractive customers. I've picked up some real lookers at the airport. Take them to the hotel. Sometimes I go in with them, nomsayin.


----------



## A.I.Employee (Jun 12, 2019)

I would say we cant date passengers BUT once I shut this app off and being I am not an Uber employee we can discuss a business proposal.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

When I drive in DC I just tell them I'm married. When I drive in Baltimore tell women pax who hit on me I don't have $20


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Tell them yes, _Over bloody red aged liquid with rotting animal mucus..._

Don't let them in on the fact that is wine & cheese ?


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Tell them you have a non-communicable disease for which there are no vaccines to prevent it, but are not at liberty to say which one due to national security reasons.
> 
> All kidding aside, If I were a woman I suppose I would work the day shift. I'm assuming this happens to you a lot more at night? I prefer the day shift anyway, less crazies about.


Non- = cant infect like arthritis or ALS.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

A.I.Employee said:


> I would say we cant date passengers BUT once I shut this app off and being I am not an Uber employee we can discuss a business proposal.


You make it sound like the OP is looking to be a hooker.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

getawaycar said:


> If your attractive woman may be best not to drive for U/L at all.
> 
> Sooner or later you run into some pax who won't take no for an answer, if you catch my drift.


No, I don't exactly know what you're saying.

Could you 'splain it to me?


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Illini said:


> I wouldn't need an excuse. If a pax asked me out, I reroute them to the nearest mental facility.


I tell them to get new glasses so they can see better.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

This (type of post/thread) is what's known as a "thinly veiled brag". If OP had anything close to game, he would not have posted this.

Moving on.


----------



## xRacerX (Dec 14, 2018)

Not really a an issue for males for obvious reasons. Ive had a female that was drunk, and at the end of the ride was complaining about young guys, and how they are so immature and pathetic. Then she asked me to turn the dome light on and turn around so she could see my face. then she asked me how old i was, and i replied with 39. Then she said the weirdest shiit ever, "nice, i like older men, plus 39 y/o's do it better!" LOL

My eyebrows were raised as I drove away from the drop off, lol.

It a whole different world for female drivers of course. men are perverts, pushy, and just think with their smaller brain too much. Creeps (not all but most). The way some men look at women, just disgusts me. Its a weakness.


----------



## DatShoGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

I thought a pax asked me out once and I was so excited......then I realized that she really said "I want out" ..... "now". Boy, was that an ego killer.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Carry this and use when necessary.









​


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

When a woman asks me in at the end of the ride I tell them yes, but I need to call my probation officer and let him know I'll be home late.


----------



## hybriduber (Feb 14, 2018)

Tell him you like it bareback and that he'd be the first one today :smiles: .


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> No, I don't exactly know what you're saying.
> 
> Could you 'splain it to me?


Gee what do you think usually happens when a man refuses to take no for an answer from a female?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I simply wet myself.......

Works every time.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I just said that I was flattered but I needed to be a professional driver that shouldn't do any relationship with customers.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Well hope you like wearing a saddle and you don't mind my spurs.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

getawaycar said:


> Gee what do you think usually happens when a man refuses to take no for an answer from a female?


I think you're missing my point. You said:

"If your attractive woman may be best not to drive for U/L at all.

"Sooner or later you run into some pax who won't take no for an answer, if you catch my drift."

What I'm trying to get at is this: Why do you think attractiveness affects the amount of persistence shown by a guy? I've never noticed a correlation there at all.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

El Janitor said:


> Well hope you like wearing a saddle and you don't mind my spurs.


Females drivers should probably not say that. Too many guys would go for it.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Z129 said:


> Females drivers should probably not say that. Too many guys would go for it.






maybe


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> I could tell about 3 times in my 2.5 years that some ladies were definitely interested. Maybe if I were single, for sure. But if I cheated on my wife, I could never forgive myself. She has never done me wrong and I do love her. There are many beautiful, fun, smart women out there who would be a great match to me, but I don't want to mess up my marriage, and my kid's lives. Just not worth it for any fling, even if I could hide it. I'm kinda surprised that so many guys seem to think fooling around is ok, if you don't get caught. I mean, did you want to be married or not? Have a conscience, do the right thing.


^^^^^^ T H I S ^^^^^^

I meet women all the time whom I think might be a great match under different circumstances. But I married my wife for a reason: because she's the one for me and I believe God was involved with that decision. She's not as thin as she was before children, and she's going gray, and we fight a lot...but...we are on the same page with our family goals and our commitment to each other is what defines our love.

I think too many people start relationships with feelings ("love", which is actually infatuation), and never talk about the important philosophical stuff, and when the going gets rough things fall apart.


----------



## Above Road Ninja (Jun 13, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> As a guy most women just happy your not a crazy raper or something.
> 
> When I do get asked out it's not a biggie to give number, girls aren't as pushy as guys imo.


Believe you me, girls can be pushy as hell, one almost gave me a lap dance, good thing she was sitting behind me. For half an hour, from Manhattan to Brooklyn, she was describing her 21 year old delisious parts of a body and her skillful abilities to make man happy. She was a young beautiful blond, not drunk, a bit tipsy though, it was a huge temptation, but... All the way I asked her to stop, showing her my wedding ring and telling her, that I'm happily married for 15 years, that didn't stop her, she continued texting me through the app after drop off, until I said that I'm reporting her to uber, that stopped her. Yes, I have that affect on women and gay guys, but for most of them wedding ring and my story of my happy marriage is enough, after that is just a light flirt.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Above Road Ninja said:


> Believe you me, girls can be pushy as hell, one almost gave me a lap dance, good thing she was sitting behind me. For half an hour, from Manhattan to Brooklyn, she was describing her 21 year old delisious parts of a body and her skillful abilities to make man happy. She was a young beautiful blond, not drunk, a bit tipsy though, it was a huge temptation, but... All the way I asked her to stop, showing her my wedding ring and telling her, that I'm happily married for 15 years, that didn't stop her, she continued texting me through the app after drop off, until I said that I'm reporting her to uber, that stopped her. Yes, I have that affect on women and gay guys, but for most of them wedding ring and my story of my happy marriage is enough, after that is just a light flirt.


Lol your devilish good looks is your curse ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

“I haven’t made enough money today, and I’m not a *****”


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> As a guy most women just happy your not a crazy raper or something.
> 
> When I do get asked out it's not a biggie to give number, girls aren't as pushy as guys imo.


Girls aren't pushy as guys? Wrong. I had incidents twice. Once girl start crying out because I refused her marriage proposal, another time got really upset and won't leave the car for saying no to go out with her. Dashcam is a must thing to avoid any false accusations and not just to protect only from the idiot drivers. Without any proof, forget about deactivation, drivers life can go completely south.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Sometimes I think that telling them I'm married is like a challenge for them. I don't pretend to be any great prize so that is all I can figure. I also think that if I caved and said yes they wouldn't be able to backtrack fast enough.  Plus there are the psychos out there that takes a rejection far too personally. For clarity, I'm talking life experience in general and not specfically while doing rideshare.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

I once picked a woman from a wedding reception. She was young, pretty, shapely body and sweet as honey. I thought: 'if only I was single and in my early twenties; I would date this girl in a heartbeat.'


Above Road Ninja said:


> she was describing her 21 year old delisious parts of a body and her skillful abilities to make man happy. She was a young beautiful blond, not drunk, a bit tipsy though, it was a huge temptation, but... All the way I asked her to stop, showing her my wedding ring and telling her, that I'm happily married for 15 years, that didn't stop her


The ironic thing about women is that, the more you're desirable but unavailable for reasons of principle (being married or voluntarily celibate), the more they will hit on you. She felt safe in your presence, so she allowed you to see her true sensuality. Your showing her the wedding band only made her want to try harder to seduce you. I'm taking from personal experience. Some women totally relish being in the role of the seducer. It gives them a sense of power they don't usually have in male-female social dynamics.

If a man is desperate to "make it" with a woman, even if he looks good, that will be a turn off for them. But if they're attracted to you and they sense that you're attracted to them but holding yourself back, they take that as a challenge to try and coax you into giving in.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

See it depends. If I'm interested, it's on the dashcam, you know? So if I'm interested, I just go for it. I give 'em my number too, see & tell them to call it. After that? Go for it. 

If I wasn't interested, I tried telling them I was gay, but like nobody believed me, see? I tell 'em I gotta get up early or the doc said I gotta wait. 5 more weeks to make sure I'm over this STD & that's always worked so far.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

I've picked up a woman that tried to kiss me before she got out of the car. Said that's just how she does things. I proceeded to inform her I'm married and I don't kiss other women and they don't kiss me. she proceeded to tell me her husband was very mad at her.

Odd situation, about 7 months later, I pick a couple gay guys up from the club and they say they are trying to get this girl home cause she was waaaaay to drunk to be by herself downtown staggering through the alleys and such.. So we get her to her apartment and I realize its the same woman. After dropping her off we all got a good laugh out of the situation.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

^^^^^^See, you gotta remember to leave the drunk chix alone, you know? They ain't nothing but trouble. If you don't get in trouble with them like that, they hurl in your car instead, see? & see that's a bummer when they hurl in your car, especially since now these dumbasses @ Uber & Lyft want a receipt. Then you gotta upload it like 10X b\c they say they can't read it & it's just too much hassle, you know?


----------



## D Driver (Jan 25, 2015)

I’ve done 20,000 journeys in London and never once have I ever been asked even my number by any female passengers of which there must have been at least 10 or 11,000. This is one of the lowest status jobs you can have and maybe I am just unlucky and ugly


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> ^^^^^^See, you gotta remember to leave the drunk chix alone, you know? They ain't nothing but trouble. If you don't get in trouble with them like that, they hurl in your car instead, see? & see that's a bummer when they hurl in your car, especially since now these dumbasses @ Uber & Lyft want a receipt. Then you gotta upload it like 10X b\c they say they can't read it & it's just too much hassle, you know?


Personally, I don't like the whole receipt idea since I typically clean up any mess' myself instead of taking it somewhere. Especially since I'd have to pay them up front. Maybe I'll get a receipt book and give them a receipt for my time.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Clarity said:


> *What excuse do you use when well-known member ask you out?*


Hey beautiful,

Been following your posts for a while. 
Was wondering if you wanted to chat in private sometime?

Let me know.



Cableguynoe said:


> Hey beautiful,
> 
> Been following your posts for a while.
> Was wondering if you wanted to chat in private sometime?
> ...


Before you make a decision, or an excuse, I should tell you that my Uber vehicle--------->

XL!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

As a balding 40 year old rideshare driver. I have to admit that advances from members of the fairer sex are an extremely common occurrence. So I'm constantly on my toes trying to come up with fresh excuses  .


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I had a rider one time, a young guy, blonde, very good looking, wearing a tank top. He sat in the passenger seat next to me. He was very friendly. And I was instantly attacted to him. Not long into the trip he started telling me about a novel he had written. It was about a young guy (just like him) who moved to Hollywood for stardom but instead became a male prostitute and earned his living having sex with older men.

I felt like telling him about my novel... about an aging Uber driver who pays his hot young riders for sex.

But I thought better of it. So I'll never know for sure.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Clarity said:


> What excuse do you use when pax ask you out?


Tell them you have a _"scorching case of herpes!"_
This excuse will work every time, unless of course they tell you that they also have herpes. ?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I’m married and love my wife but you can call her to see if you both can make some kind of arrangement.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Tell them you have a _"scorching case of herpes!"_
> This excuse will work every time, unless of course they tell you that they also have herpes. ?


I said that to someone once. Well, without the hyperbole of "scorching."

The response I got was "I do too," and we lived together for two and a half years. Seriously.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

D Driver said:


> I've done 20,000 journeys in London and never once have I ever been asked even my number by any female passengers of which there must have been at least 10 or 11,000. This is one of the lowest status jobs you can have and maybe I am just unlucky and ugly


Don't worry you'll get a phone number asked from a lonely plus size one day. It's gonna happen brother don't you worry.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> As a balding 40 year old rideshare driver. I have to admit that advances from members of the fairer sex are an extremely common occurrence. So I'm constantly on my toes trying to come up with fresh excuses  .


BTW @Clarity ,he has a British accent.

.....So......:whistling:


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> BTW @Clarity ,he has a British accent.
> 
> .....So......:whistling:


Hey!

Why you gotta be a C blocker?
I made a move on her first.

The C stands for cableguy


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Clarity said:


> Lately I just say I'm married. I used to be honest and say that I'm not looking but that usually backfires so now I just say I'm married. If they persist I have a fake name ready and will say "I don't think ____ will be too pleased with this."
> 
> This one pax from Ireland was so drunk and kept asking me if I was telling the truth and that it's okay to mess around outside of a marriage. I was like, "I'm loyal and pretty sure I'm married. We've been together for 5 years." Then he repeatedly asked me if I had a marker so he could draw a penis on his friend's forehead who was in a deep sleep beside him...
> 
> ...


Put one of these stickers on your window


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Don't worry you'll get a phone number asked from a lonely plus size one day. It's gonna happen brother don't you worry.


They're the best! I live with one, and couldn't be happier about it.

I'm height/weight proportionate, but I'm thrilled that some people are not.

Am I a chubby chaser? You bet your sweet a** I am.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

U/L guy said:


> Tell those hitting on you that you have HIV, they'll never bother you again.


That could backfire if the passenger is HIV+


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> They're the best! I live with one, and couldn't be happier about it.
> 
> I'm height/weight proportionate, but I'm thrilled that some people are not.
> 
> Am I a chubby chaser? You bet your sweet a** I am. :smiles:


You just captured my heart ❤


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

I just say I'm a couple days late on my car payment and I have to keep working sorry


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

U/L guy said:


> You just captured my heart ❤


The feeling is mutual, sweetie. ❤


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> ... looked like they witnessed the singing of the Magna Carta ...


So they sang it? Here I thought it was written out on parchment.


> ... and Columbus landing in Espanola. ...


So the natives of Hispaniola were already speaking Spanish in 1492?!


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Asains have a great way to look at side *****s.

Sex is just sex. As long as you don't love her, the majority of Asian women will accept a side piece. Some won't, but many, many will.

Maybe its the misogyny of 2nd/3rd world countries (China, Japan, Thailand etc) but sex is seen as just that.. like running a 5k. Don't put the side ***** first, never buy her an expensive gift and you'll be fine.

Religious people demonize sex because the flying spaghetti monster says its bad.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Sex is just sex. As long as you don't love her, the majority of Asian women will accept a side piece.
> ...
> Maybe its the misogyny of 2nd/3rd world countries (China, Japan, Thailand etc) but sex is seen as just that.. like running a 5k.
> ...
> Religious people demonize sex because the flying spaghetti monster says its bad.


I think that's partly true.

Bear with me, based on my limited knowledge. I've never been to the Far East. I've never dated or slept with someone who's Asian.

Where it can get weird is that this refers to guys having a side piece. Now ask those same guys if their wives can have a boy toy on the side. Ask them if they mind if their wives get laid on a regular basis by someone else.

Pastifarians are usually more relaxed than that. But I know you were just citing that as an example.

Then again, some religions (like the dominant ones here in the U.S.) sort of have a moving target when it comes to what is or isn't okay...

It used to be that divorce was horrible. Now it's okay. That has changed within my lifetime. Get divorced and remarried as many times as you want to now. Just as long as you only have sex with one person from when you start dating until after the divorce is completed in the courts. (Why it matters after you've split up, I have absolutely no idea.)

For purposes of simplification, I'm leaving out the increasingly common variant sometimes referred to as cuckolding.

My Significant Other and I agreed long ago that we would always have an "open relationship," although neither of us uses that freedom very often. And we continue to redefine what our obligations are to each other, even after living together for 12 years.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> Asains have a great way to look at side @@@@@s.
> 
> Sex is just sex. As long as you don't love her, the majority of Asian women will accept a side piece. Some won't, but many, many will.
> 
> ...


I have noticed that religious people who demonize sex play with themselves a LOT.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

yankdog said:


> When I drive in DC I just tell them I'm married. When I drive in Baltimore tell women pax who hit on me I don't have $20


Exacty. I though she liked me, she was just turning tricks.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

I am beginning to believe that half these "stories" are absolute horse chit.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> People. You don't need to lie. "Thanks, I'm flattered, but no" is simple, direct, and most of all, kind. If someone persists after this, it becomes harassment.


It's more dangerous in my opinion to shut them down without a lie. I do like the HIV or being a lesbian works as well... But being married also works.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I've had several sweet ladies engage me in more than just simple chatter. One told me that she wished I could drive her around everywhere. Later in the ride I heard her contact her pimp to tell him/her that she "only" made $300 (no, no offers were made on my part ya sickos!). Another lady that stood out was extremely sweet, and seemed really interested. The ride ended with me telling her that she was extremely sweet, but that all I had to offer her was a handshake. 

Many of the other pax are just in their party mode (some in a pre-game mode) and I honestly think they are just trying to build up their egos and like the idea of being desired. Sometimes I play into their little game (gotta work the tip-no not that one- and the rating right?) but sometimes I am ok with just keeping it professional, rating be damned. I think there's one girl that lives close to me and pro-actively looks for me as I've probably picked her up more than a handful of times. One time she told me that she was going out to eat (by herself) and I guess that was her way of trying to get me to join her, I kept it 100% professional. My experience has always to express flattery, but politely decline, because hell hath no fury like a woman scorned.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> BTW @Clarity ,he has a British accent.
> 
> .....So......:whistling:


I have a thing for British accents...my Siri has a had a male British accent for a while but lately it's South African which sounds similar to me.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Clarity said:


> I have a thing for British accents...my Siri has a had a male British accent for a while but lately it's South African which sounds similar to me.


Who doesn't have a thing for British accents? ????

*Men?*....Kate Beckinsale, Keira Knightley, Rachel Weisz.....

*Ladies?* Dave Beckham, Sam Worthington, Gerard Butler.....


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> My Significant Other and I agreed long ago that we would always have an "open relationship," although neither of us uses that freedom very often. And we continue to redefine what our obligations are to each other, even after living together for 12 years.


Been there done that with my ex wife. Its one of those things that requires a huge amount of trust and communication for it to work. It seldom does. But then again, 50-60% of marriages end in divorce, probably because people don't know how to communicate these days and don't view marriage as anything but a piece of paper, and not a life long commitment.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> Been there done that with my ex wife. Its one of those things that requires a huge amount of trust and communication for it to work. It seldom does. But then again, 50-60% of marriages end in divorce, probably because people don't know how to communicate these days and don't view marriage as anything but a piece of paper, and not a life long commitment.


I hear you. It's not a life goal for me to get married, but it is a life goal for me to master healthy communication. That is the key for any relationship to work well regardless if married. As for open relationships, I've heard of couples who seem to do well with the open relationship thing, but then again I'm not around them enough to know just how true that is. I'm sure there are some who are content. It's certainly not for everyone, but there are some people I've met who know for a fact they aren't monogamous.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Clarity said:


> Lately I just say I'm married. I used to be honest and say that I'm not looking but that usually backfires so now I just say I'm married. If they persist I have a fake name ready and will say "I don't think ____ will be too pleased with this."
> 
> This one pax from Ireland was so drunk and kept asking me if I was telling the truth and that it's okay to mess around outside of a marriage. I was like, "I'm loyal and pretty sure I'm married. We've been together for 5 years." Then he repeatedly asked me if I had a marker so he could draw a penis on his friend's forehead who was in a deep sleep beside him...
> 
> ...


1. just say you're gay and
2. put a couple of #MeToo and pride stickers all over your dash

That should work if you're in America and especially if driving anywhere in the social utopia called California.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Cynergie said:


> 1. just say you're gay and
> 2. put a couple of #MeToo and pride stickers all over your dash
> 
> That will work if you're in America and especially if driving anywhere in the social utopia called California.


Obviously this has not much to do with me...but it made me realize that I'm a guy so if I were to do that I'll be getting harassed for sure. LOL. I've definitely gotten a few "call me/you have my number (the fake uber number that they think is real)" deals from those men after a ride. Not that it matters. I've driven around Dupont and other places enough.

I'll just stick to letting people figure that I'm straight.

I would say for a woman it's still nothing foolproof to throw rainbows all over your car. Could always get the crazy drunk guy that wants to convert you like Jehovah's Witness. At minimum still ask a lot of personal questions about your rainbow lifestyle.


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


> Obviously this has not much to do with me...but it made me realize that I'm a guy so if I were to do that I'll be getting harassed for sure. LOL. I've definitely gotten a few "call me/you have my number (the fake uber number that they think is real)" deals from those men after a ride. Not that it matters. I've driven around Dupont and other places enough.
> 
> I'll just stick to letting people figure that I'm straight.
> 
> I would say for a woman it's still nothing foolproof to throw rainbows all over your car. Could always get the crazy drunk guy that wants to convert you like Jehovah's Witness. At minimum still ask a lot of personal questions about your rainbow lifestyle.


You know what cracks me up about this subject I have around 5000 rides in South Florida and most of my problems in 3 years have been with bittttchhhy women for no reason when my car is spotless and I am a friendly person with everyone, if I am having a bad day I will stop driving so my bad mood doesn't bother the customers. I have had them calling me up before I pick them up questioning me why I am going around in circles when I am at a stop light, look the only way a woman can request a woman with Uber or Lyft is if there is money in it for them so I doubt this will ever happen unless they tag on a fee that goes to them, I suppose this is possible. I'll be honest if I could only get male customers it would be alright with me, but it would not be fair as there is not enough work in most markets to support this.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cynergie said:


> 1. just say you're gay


No way. Why?

Because half the male population takes this as a challenge to turn you straight by giving it to you really good.


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> No way. Why?
> 
> Because half the male population takes this as a challenge to turn you straight by giving it to you really good.


"giving it to you really good " ha ha ha.



Christinebitg said:


> No way. Why?
> 
> Because half the male population takes this as a challenge to turn you straight by giving it to you really good.


My female customers have no problems with me, my days giving to women real good are over.



Christinebitg said:


> No way. Why?
> 
> Because half the male population takes this as a challenge to turn you straight by giving it to you really good.


Why not get a job working at a old age home driving them around town, they won't be trying to get you real good at their older age.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I feel like some men would be more turned on if I told them I was gay.


----------

